# Webalizer



## hahni (22. Okt. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

in einer der letzten Nächte waren Wartungsarbeiten am Server. In genau dem Zeitraum, in welchem der Cron für Webalizer läuft und die Daten aufbereitet.

Nun fehlen diese für genau einen Tag. Kann man die nachträglich generieren? Können dadurch Inkonsistenzen an der Datenbank oder dem Dateisystem aufgetreten sein?

Wie kann man generell die Webstatistiken der Webs zurücksetzen, also die Auswertungen der letzten Monate löschen und neu anfangen?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Quest (22. Okt. 2010)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Aber für beide Statistiken.
Einige meiner Kunden sind bereits auf AWStats umgestiegen.
Nach einem Wechsel auf das andere Statistiktool werden ja nur Auswertungen ab diesem Zeitpunkt angefertigt, alles was vorher war ist vergessen.


----------



## hahni (22. Okt. 2010)

Till wird uns zumindest (hoffentlich) sagen können, ob die Datenbank nun inkonsistent ist (oder das Filesystem). Und wie man für die Webpräsenzen die Statistiken komplett "auf null" zurücksetzen kann. Die brauchen ohnehin viel Speicher und scheinen auch nur ein paar Monate sichtbar zu sein. Eine Lücke zwischen den Tagen jedenfalls macht keinen guten Eindruck.


----------

